# MP3 DAtei mittels ID3 Tags Dateinamen verändern



## josDesign (28. Dezember 2002)

Hallo!

Ich suche ein Programm, das anhand einer MP3 Datei den ID3 - Tag ausliest (welcher ist egal) und dieser MP3 DAtei den Dateinamen ändert auf _*Künstler* - *Titel*_


Weis da jemand´ein Free-, Share-, oder sonst ein Programm?


mfg
josdesign


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Dezember 2002)

Englisch ist hoffentlich kein Problem!?

klick mich

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Ylloh (22. Januar 2003)

Hallo,

versuchs mal mit:
mp3tag ver.2

http://www.mp3tag.de

da kannst du ganze verzeichnisse umbennenen (ID§-Title und andersrum) auch kann mann 10 mp3z mit dem selben Künstler versehen usw..

Gruß

Ylloh


----------

